# Decorative stacked stone falling off porch foundation



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

WHat did the contractor say when you called him? A picture would help alot here, as well as a general location......


----------



## Margaret J (May 5, 2013)

The person will not return my calls. My husband decided he will try to just cement the pieces up himself, but I think its going to take more than that to get it all to stay.
I'm not sure if I did this right I put a picture in an attachment.


----------

